# Why people kiss in their lips



## Antonio

Hi Group,

This is a controversial issue, but I don't understand, why people and I mean for people such as relatives and at work, some people not all people, kiss in their lips? For example, between father and son, mother and daughter viceversa and so on. Is another way to say "hello" even if their are married? Why they kiss in their lips instead of their cheek?


----------



## gaer

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hi Group,
> 
> This is a controversial issue, but I don't understand, why people and I mean for people such as relatives and at work, some people not all people, kiss in their lips? For example, between father and son, mother and daughter viceversa and so on. Is another way to say "hello" even if their are married? Why they kiss in their lips instead of their cheek?


 
The phrase is "kiss on the lips".

Are you asking why they DO it? Or why they do NOT? And in what countries?

Gaer


----------



## Antonio

Hi Gaer,

No, I mean why they do it? Well mainly in the US, but I don't know if Canadians have the same habit as well. I'm curious to know?

Thanks for correcting my grammar mistakes.


----------



## Artrella

Yes, I've seen people kissing on their lips in some American movies.  Between father and son, or mother and kids.
Personally I don't like it.  But it is a short kiss, not a lover's one.  I don't like lips-kissing between parents and kids.
Here in Argentina, we kiss all the time but a cheek-kiss, even male friends kiss each other when they meet.  We are "heavy kissers"  ...
But the lips *is only for lovers*. A short kiss on the lips ("piquito") or a long kiss ("french kiss").  


Bexitos, Kissitos.... Art muaccckkkkk!!!


----------



## Shmily

Really? Such a curious habit , as well as Art, personally I do not like it neither, since I think the lips are reserved for lovers , it's more contact and more special.

But I wonder why spanish people  have the habit to kiss each other on the cheek . In china is really inusual, and kissing in public is rarely seen ( only in movies.hehe) since it's considered like a ashamed act.

Well..just some cultural differents.


Kisses..Besos^_^


----------



## VenusEnvy

I, personally, don't kiss my family members on the lips. I stopped doing that after I was too old for my mother to bathe me, and believe me, that was a looooong time ago. I save my lips for  . . . . someone else.     

Anton: Where exactly have you seen this? In movies, TV, real life? In the USA? In UK?


----------



## Artrella

Shmily said:
			
		

> Really? Such a curious habit , as well as Art, personally I do not like it neither, since I think the lips are reserved for lovers , it's more contact and more special.
> 
> But I wonder why spanish people  have the habit to kiss each other on the cheek . In china is really inusual, and kissing in public is rarely seen ( only in movies.hehe) since it's considered like a ashamed act.
> 
> Well..just some cultural differents.
> 
> 
> Kisses..Besos^_^




Shimly, in fact it is not a real kiss what Spaniards and Argentinians do, it is only a small, soft touch of cheeks.  We don't put our lips on the other's cheek, but our cheek.
Lips are different.  They imply another kind of contact, connection, approach.  

Bacio, bes,besoin,поцелуй,halik, SĂRUT,kyss,Bussi


----------



## Benjy

mmm in england we don't do the kissing thing among friends either. on the lips or on the cheeks . or the other cheeks (blair/bush is an exception to the rule). no kissing!

time for a break with tradition.

KISSIWISSIES

ben


----------



## te gato

Here we kiss our parents on the lips...our children..and very special 'family' members..or people who you want to become special family members... it depends on the person...

Girlfriends/Boyfriends..oh my yes... 

I personally do not kiss my brother on the lips..ewwww  

te gato


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

          I have seen a few members of an "All-American" family kiss each other on the lips among them. However, in all the cases that I have seen, their children are usually quite young. I've never seen a teenager kiss his dad or his mom on the lips but I have seen pre-schoolers smooch their mothers on the lips as they go inside their school. 
           In Mexico that's not the case, I never saw a family kissing among their members (either young or old) on the lips. It's always on the cheek and only between male and female. It is quite rare to see a father kiss his son the cheek, usually it's a handshake.
         Among teens, the new trend is to kiss each other on the cheek to greet each other, (again, only male-female combinations) even if they are just meeting someone for the first time.
        I would think that Italians would be more prone to kiss each on the lips despite the fact they are related.

Edher


----------



## VenusEnvy

Edher said:
			
		

> In Mexico that's not the case, I never saw a family kissing among their members (either young or old) on the lips. It's always on the cheek and only between male and female. It is quite rare to see a father kiss his son the cheek, usually it's a handshake.
> Among teens, the new trend is to kiss each other on the cheek to greet each other, (again, only male-female combinations) even if they are just meeting someone for the first time.



That's interesting, Edher. Sometimes when I meet females for the first time, they give me a kiss on the cheek. (Males, too of course.) But, I always thought females didn't (usually) kiss other females. But, then again, I don't know exactly where these girls are from.


----------



## abc

What a hot topic!

Well, I can't explain why people do what they do, but I kiss my little baby all the time. Yes, on her lips and cheeks and little fingers and toes and legs, and, well, a lot of other places. The toe kissing part is off-limits when her feet are in the mud. I might have enjoyed mud when I was little, but it's too tasteless now. Someday *sigh* my little baby will be a *big girl* and will tell me to stop kissing her, except on the cheeks, especially in front of her friends. So...I've got to treasure this kissing time now.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> That's interesting, Edher. Sometimes when I meet females for the first time, they give me a kiss on the cheek. (Males, too of course.) But, I always thought females didn't (usually) kiss other females. But, then again, I don't know exactly where these girls are from.




We kiss everybody, female-female, female-male, male-male... and as abc said there is nothing greater in the world than kissing your baby buttie or feet!!!
or their belly.....when changing nappies...mmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## beatrizg

Artrella said:
			
		

> But the lips *is only for lovers*.



I agree with Artrella. 
In Colombia, a kiss on the cheek has become a very common way of greeeting. But never between men! (there seems to be a macho problem here) Only between women and men and between women. And it's only one kiss! Not two as in Greece and other European countries, where we give two kisses
In Greece men do kiss.


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, I've seen people kissing on their lips in some American movies. Between father and son, or mother and kids.
> Personally I don't like it. But it is a short kiss, not a lover's one. I don't like lips-kissing between parents and kids.
> Here in Argentina, we kiss all the time but a cheek-kiss, even male friends kiss each other when they meet. We are "heavy kissers"  ...
> But the lips *is only for lovers*. A short kiss on the lips ("piquito") or a long kiss ("french kiss").
> 
> 
> Bexitos, Kissitos.... Art muaccckkkkk!!!


Hmm. That's very strange. I NEVER see father's and sons kissing on the lips. Could you be thinking of particular ethnic groups in American films? 

(I'm not doubting what you say, just curious that I have not seen it.)

Gaer


----------



## mjscott

My family does not kiss on the lips. They kiss on the cheek, and while doing it (I've observed aunts older than me!) they screw their mouths up to be as far away from the cheek as possible when they make a light "smacking" noise of a kiss.

When I married, my husband's family kissed on the lips. Again, for lack of touching too much skin-to-skin, lips are pursed just as tightly as can be and the kiss is held as briefly as possible.

I like my own family, because a kiss on the cheek can easily turn into a good-hearty hug for someone you haven't seen in a while. I don't like my husband's family's practice. Your lips are pursed so tight they are receiving no oxygen (they would die if kept in this position). Because you are kissing en pointe (sort-of like the art of balancing touching the ends of two fingers) it is brief, and somewhat cold, and you have to back off to start a hug, if you want to--unless you want to go in for the tonsil swab--:=[which I don't even want to picture with my mother-in-law


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> Hmm. That's very strange. I NEVER see father's and sons kissing on the lips. Could you be thinking of particular ethnic groups in American films?
> 
> (I'm not doubting what you say, just curious that I have not seen it.)
> 
> Gaer





Gary, not particular ethnic groups...well... yes, whites


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> Gary, not particular ethnic groups...well... yes, whites



Gary...let's just assume that they are _white!.

_ 



​


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> and as abc said there is nothing greater in the world than kissing your baby buttie or feet!!!
> or their belly.....when changing nappies...mmmmmm!!!!!



Pardon???   

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> Pardon???
> 
> DDT




Pardon?? I don't understand your "pardon"?  Did I say sth wrong?


----------



## supercrom

a very interesting topic to talk about... 





​ 
Similar to Argentinian customs, Most peruvians kiss our friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a cheek (man-woman, woman-man, woman-woman, but not man-man) in order to *show appreciation* among us. We also kiss on the cheeks someone we meet to *show friendship *or* politeness*... You are not going to see men kissing each other because it would be very weird action or a sure sign of homosexuality, especially if they do it on the lips.
Family members often kiss on the cheeks , but parents can kiss their infants on the lips. Personally, I don't like this because they are sharing their bacteria with their young children (perhaps someday I will change my mind).





 I wanted to be against this social rule and I only used to shake hands even with girls, but I was eventually beat by modern-day customs. So I kiss girls again (my goal was only saving my lips for that very special person: GPC).

*CROM*

A kiss 2 Elvis Presley
A cute kiss
A very interesting kiss







 I was about to kiss a man (he was my friend, of course) once or twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, because I was kissing some friends (women) and he was among them, Oops! Luckily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I realised on time!


----------



## Artrella

> cromteaches So I kiss girls again (my goal was only save my lips for that *very special person: GPC*).
> 
> *CROM*




Awww!!! Cromcito!!!  Casorio, ehhh??? Ya te dije que voy a la fiesta, a mi Lima querida!!   


WHY PEOPLE KISS ON THEIR LIPS???? *BECAUSE IT ALLOWS THEM TO MAKE A * *LOT OF MONEY!!! * >>> related thread "Sex Sells"


----------



## Edher

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> That's interesting, Edher. Sometimes when I meet females for the first time, they give me a kiss on the cheek. (Males, too of course.) But, I always thought females didn't (usually) kiss other females. But, then again, I don't know exactly where these girls are from.




You're absolutely correct, I left that out. It is also common for females to greet each other with a kiss on the cheek.

Edher


----------



## te gato

cromteaches said:
			
		

> a very interesting topic to talk about...
> 
> Family members often kiss on the cheeks , but parents can kiss their infants on the lips. Personally, I don't like this because they *are sharing their bacteria with* *their young children* (perhaps someday I will change my mind).
> So I kiss girls again *(my goal was only saving my lips for that very special* *person:* GPC).
> 
> *CROM*


 
Hi Crom..
Yes interesting...YES..and such a fun one too!! 

Question...So when you have met that 'Special Person'...are you going to kiss them on the mouth ?...ahummm..I think so!...they have bacteria as well you know..euwwww... 

To plant a mental image for you...here kissing is also called " Swapping Spit"..
he he he...

Trust me...after a while...you will not care about bacteria.. 

te gato


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> Question...So when you have met that 'Special Person'...are you going to kiss them on the mouth ?...ahummm..I think so!...they have bacteria as well you know..euwwww...
> te gato




TG!! That special person does not have bacteria... at least I think Cromcito does not mind sharing that bacteria .....


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> TG!! That special person does not have bacteria... at least I think Cromcito does not mind sharing that bacteria .....


 
Art;
Too funny..I forgot!! Yes..when you have children..or have met that special someone..they come.."Bacteria Free".. 

Oh how soon we forget....

te gato


----------



## Antonio

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I, personally, don't kiss my family members on the lips. I stopped doing that after I was too old for my mother to bathe me, and believe me, that was a looooong time ago. I save my lips for  . . . . someone else.
> 
> Antonio: Where exactly have you seen this? In movies, TV, real life? In the USA? In UK?



VenusEnvy: Let's say that I saw it, in real life and on TV (When Hilary Swank recieved her Oscar for his performance in the movie "Millon Dolar Baby" She kissed Clint Eastwood, but it was a short kiss) 

But I still don't get what you do that? I mean father's and son's, mother's and daughter's, switched and viceversa. Is common to see that, in some States in the US or that habit has already spread all over the US?


----------



## lainyn

I'm still scratching my head, Antonio, because I think the practice of family members kissing on the lips is far rarer in North America than in other places. I almost never kiss a family member anywhere (whether on lips or cheek, in public or in private), and I never kiss friends. My mom kisses my forehead good-night sometimes, and if I haven't seen a favourite auntie for a long, long time, she might brush my cheek with her lips, but other than that - no. 

When I was younger I used to kiss my parents good-night, but that practice died out at about age 8. 

There are a few families who kiss each other good-bye and good-night on the lips, but never between siblings. I find it very strange to see, in fact.

So to sum it all up, I think the practice of kissing family members on the lips ends with infancy for the most part.


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> I'm still scratching my head, Antonio, because I think the practice of family members kissing on the lips is far rarer in North America than in other places. I almost never kiss a family member anywhere, and I never kiss friends. My mom kisses my forehead good-night sometimes, and if I haven't seen a favourite auntie for a long, long time, she might brush my cheek with her lips, but other than that - no.
> 
> When I was younger I used to kiss my parents good-night, but that practice died out at about age 8.
> 
> There are a few families who kiss each other good-bye and good-night on the lips, but never between siblings. I find it very strange to see, in fact.
> 
> So to sum it all up, I think the practice of kissing family members on the lips ends with infancy for the most part.


That's MY experience too. Apparently there are people who like to kiss a lot, and people who don't. Perhaps the confusion is that kissing on the cheeks may be less common in North America.

Gaer


----------



## lainyn

I think the confusion more likely comes from the media. Seeing famous people kiss each other on the lips as friends, etc, make make him think all Americans do this, but it isn't so. 

Although, none of the television I've been watching has had family members kissing on the lips, so I'm still stumped.


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> I think the confusion more likely comes from the media. Seeing famous people kiss each other on the lips as friends, etc, make make him think all Americans do this, but it isn't so.
> 
> Although, none of the television I've been watching has had family members kissing on the lips, so I'm still stumped.


Right. The "beautiful people" in Hollywood kiss everyone, and you could easily think it is the norm when viewing shows about things like the Oscars.

I'm 100% in agreement with you. Your experience is EXACTLY mine!

G


----------



## te gato

I think it all depends on the person..and how they have been raised...and the situation...I personally kiss my dad on the lips every time I say hi and good-bye..but then again..he is dying of cancer..so you take every opportunity you can...
I guess I am just a kissy kind of person... 

te gato


----------



## lainyn

Aww, I'm so sorry Te Gato. I guess that going through such an experience as that might make me think differently about kissing family members, but I kind of doubt it. Since I never kiss my dad, it would still be weird, even if he were dying.


----------



## Edwin

This discussion of kissing reminds me of a funny episode described by Bill Clinton in his biography.  It takes place when Rabin and Arafat are at the White House and they are going to have a joint press conference with Clinton.  After some arm twisting Clinton gets Rabin to agree to shake hands with Arafat, but NOT kiss him.  Clinton's National Security Advisor had devised a way to prevent being kissed in diplomatic situations that might call for a kiss in some countries. It involved grasping a persons arm in a certain way. Here's Clinton's description of the event:

*"National Security Adviser Tony Lake described the procedure and we practiced it. I played Arafat and he played me, showing me what to do. When I shook his hand and moved in for the kiss, he put his left hand on my right arm where it was bent at the elbow and squeezed; it stopped me cold. Then we reversed roles and I did it to him.

"We practiced it a couple of more times until I felt sure Rabin's cheek would remain untouched. We all laughed about it, but I knew avoiding the kiss was deadly serious for Rabin."*

The strategy was that Clinton would first shake hands with Arafat and prevent him from kissing him (Clinton). Then since he didn't kiss Clinton, to preserve the symmetry of the situation Arafat wouldn't be able to kiss Rabin.  Apparently it worked.


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> I think it all depends on the person..and how they have been raised...and the situation...I personally kiss my dad on the lips every time I say hi and good-bye..but then again..he is dying of cancer..so you take every opportunity you can...
> I guess I am just a kissy kind of person...
> 
> te gato


But it's such a personal thing. My dad and I rarely got beyond shaking hands. (He was English, cold on the surface, distancing, coolest man on the inside.)

But I was there, holding his hand as he took his last breath. The nurse who was with him (and my mom) said that she truly believed he hung on until I got there.

And with my mom, it was always hugs for me. For me a really tight hug is MORE intimate than any kiss. For one thing, if it's a really emotional moment, you can just hang and and squeeze.

Watching our parents fade away is SO, SO, SO tough. 

Gaer


----------



## te gato

lainyn said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm so sorry Te Gato. I guess that going through such an experience as that might make me think differently about kissing family members, but I kind of doubt it. Since I never kiss my dad, it would still be weird, even if he were dying.


Thank you;

It depends on who it is for me..
I would not be caught dead kissing my BROTHER..ewwwww  that is weird for me.. but my cousin..who is like a sister to me I do..my girlfriends..we do..(not the slobbery kind) that kind of kiss is for  my special guy..where he is hiding I'm not sure.. 
all my friends in Mexico I kiss on the cheek..and they kiss me as well. 
Maybe I'm just a kissable kind of woman...or odd..
te gato


----------



## Antonio

Te gato,

Ok, now let me clarify something here. In Mexico we have the habit to kiss people in the cheek, for example, between Males and Females. The way we say hello to a guy is by shaking hands or by saying hello in a distance, for example, when you're on the run or stuff like that. Between man, we don't kiss, we only shake hands or say hello. Period...

Now getting back to the point were all this thread started. I have seen with my own eyes, not also celebraties kissing on their lips, to both genders. But in meetings with family members particularly when the son kisses his dad, mom and daughter, switched and viceversa. _The confusion is why you do that? not only in the US or in certain parts of the country but also in Canada?_

In business meetings, I have never seen such thing, only on TV and with family members reunions most of the time. I think a kiss in the cheek is a very common practice in the US, Canada and Mexico as well, and I don't have any problems at all with that. But the kissing on the lips between family members it looks really odd to me. To be honest with you. _Because I think the only person who is authorized to kiss you on your lips is your husband or wife_...Period, I have no question about it.


----------



## gaer

Antonio said:
			
		

> Now getting back to the point were all this thread started. I have seen with my own eyes, not also celebraties kissing on their lips, to both genders. But in meetings with family members particularly when the son kisses his dad, mom and daughter, switched and viceversa. _The confusion is why you do that? not only in the US or in certain parts of the country but also in Canada?_
> 
> But WHERE have you seen this? The US is a huge country, and so is Canada. You've seen posts from several people who say they do NOT see this. I do NOT see fathers kissing sons on the lips. I NEVER see this.


----------



## Antonio

Hi gaer,

Well I'm gonna say names, sorry guys. I have seen this practice in certain states in the US, like New York, Philadelphia and Washington D.C and in Canada, I have seen this things going on in Vancouver, B.C. (Very liberal providence, here I'm not surprised at all) This is from my personal experience. If someone wants to add up another state or providence. I'd be glad to hear it from you.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hi gaer,
> 
> Well I'm gonna say names, sorry guys. I have seen this practice in certain states in the US, like New York, Philadelphia and Washington D.C and in Canada, I have seen this things going on in Vancouver, B.C. (Very liberal providence, here I'm not surprised at all) This is from my personal experience. If someone wants to add up another state or providence. I'd be glad to hear it from you.


Hey Antonio;
Yes Vancouver and San Fransisco woud be a place to see men kissing men... I still say it depends on the type of person...I have recieved kisses on my lips from my 'guy' friends in Mexico as well...I also kiss my mother on the lips everytime I leave her place..I never know what is going to happen and I might never see her again...Sure some of my friends and relatives I would not kiss AT ALL...it just depends how close we are..Like I said..maybe I am just a very kissy and kissable person 
te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Hey Antonio;
> Yes Vancouver and San Fransisco woud be a place to see men kissing men... I still say it depends on the type of person...I have recieved kisses on my lips from my 'guy' friends in Mexico as well...I also kiss my mother on the lips everytime I leave her place..I never know what is going to happen and I might never see her again...Sure some of my friends and relatives I would not kiss AT ALL...it just depends how close we are..Like I said..maybe I am just a very kissy and kissable person
> te gato


I'm not touching this subject!

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this subject!
> 
> Gaer


 
gaer;

Oh..but why not???
Big kiss to you.. 

te gato


----------



## lainyn

As a native of British Columbia, may I be so bold as to clarify - southern B.C. (the Lower Mainland & the Island) may be a liberal place, but by no means is the whole of B.C. a liberal province - unless of course you can erase the top two thirds of the entire province! And even in those places, it would be considered VERY strange to see a man kissing his son on the lips, except if the son were a babe in arms, etc. 

I think there's a big difference between straight men kissing on the lips (which is bizarre) and gay couples kissing (which is only natural, and yes, would be more likely in Vancouver or San Fransisco).


----------



## te gato

lainyn said:
			
		

> As a native of British Columbia, may I be so bold as to clarify - southern B.C. (the Lower Mainland & the Island) may be a liberal place, but by no means is the whole of B.C. a liberal province - unless of course you can erase the top two thirds of the entire province! And even in those places, it would be considered VERY strange to see a man kissing his son on the lips, except if the son were a babe in arms, etc.
> 
> I think there's a big difference between straight men kissing on the lips (which is bizarre) and gay couples kissing (which is only natural, and yes, would be more likely in Vancouver or San Fransisco).


 
I was not saying that all of B.C was KISSY..(the gay areas) but there are Areas that are...Heck..Calgary has areas like that as well... ...
As for the kissing....Maybe it is just a female thing...or just me.. 

te gato


----------



## Ulisse

ABOUT U.S. KISSING HABITS ..

once I saw on Tv that (quite old ) anchorman  *Larry King *  (the one whith glasses and suspenders ) at his Show on CNN to kiss on th lips the female guest at the end of the interview ... it was a short kiss but right on  the lips ... let me tell you it was quite skin creeping to see


----------



## Ulisse

X EDHER 

About *Italian habits * .. we don't kiss on the lips our family members nor do with people we meet for the first time...  but we usually hug quite a lot with family and friends! 

While *russians* instead are famous for their way of greetings each other ... even among men .. !!


----------



## Pennyblack

Ulisse said:
			
		

> X EDHER
> 
> About *Italian habits *.. we don't kiss on the lips our family members nor do with people we meet for the first time... but we usually hug quite a lot with family and friends!
> 
> !!


 
I believe that this misconception comes from some Al Pacino's movies (but in those movies the lips-kissing between family members had another meaning...), and also from those american / british jokes implying weired sexual habits of Italians... but every nation has got jokes on their neighbour countries. 

In Italy, friends and family kissing is only on the cheeks. 
2 kisses, usually.
kissing between men is less usual, but can happen if the 2 are close or related. never on their lips anyway  

When I was in America (Florida) I have seen lips-kissing between young daughter and mother, or young son and mother. 
I have found it strange, but I find even stranger that there are countries with no phisical contact between relations.
I think it brings pepole closer, and helps to better perceive the other(s).


----------



## DDT

gaer said:
			
		

> But it's such a personal thing. My dad and I rarely got beyond shaking hands. (He was English, cold on the surface, distancing, coolest man on the inside.)
> 
> But I was there, holding his hand as he took his last breath. The nurse who was with him (and my mom) said that she truly believed he hung on until I got there.
> 
> And with my mom, it was always hugs for me. For me a really tight hug is MORE intimate than any kiss. For one thing, if it's a really emotional moment, you can just hang and and squeeze.
> 
> Watching our parents fade away is SO, SO, SO tough.
> 
> Gaer



I fully agree, a tight hug can express much more than a (merely formal) kiss.
Here in France people are kissing on cheeks when being introduced to someone of the opposite sex, which is great for you can kiss some beautiful girls...at first sight 
Jokes aside, never shake the hand of a French girl/woman when being introduced, it would look sort of posh impoliteness...that's different when being introduced during a business meeting, of course (no kisses allowed in that case)

Back to hugs, I simply consider that most of us have been taught not to express their own feelings, which is a real pity for I find that gestural/physical communication allows to establish deeper friendly relations and to exchange the affection we (everybody?) need. But that's just me, I am not claiming to express a universally valid position. Moreover I consider myself very lucky because I've been hanging around with some theatre actors (and I'm still involved in some theatre things), which helped me not to be bothered about putting myself out and to learn to break the ice quite fast.

DDT


----------



## Antonio

Now we're getting to the bottom of this...This habit you broght it from Europe and becase the US as well as Canada are diverse and multicultural that's why to have those habts, of course, in certain states or providences speard all over both country's. _The problem with me, and the thing that I don't get, is that 92% or the people in America believe in God. That means only the 8% do that?_ in Canada is fifty/fifty so in not strange fo me at all.


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> Back to hugs, I simply consider that most of us have been taught not to express their own feelings, which is a real pity for I find that gestural/physical communication allows to establish deeper friendly relations and to exchange the affection we (everybody?) need. But that's just me, I am not claiming to express a universally valid position. Moreover I consider myself very lucky because I've been hanging around with some theatre actors (and I'm still involved in some theatre things), which helped me not to be bothered about putting myself out and to learn to break the ice quite fast.
> DDT



Yes, you are right DDT.  Most of us have been taught to hide our feelings. And sometimes you are so shy that these theatre courses (or pshycodrama) are very helpful to give you back your ability of being nothing more than NATURAL!!!
I used to be shy when I was younger, but after some of these courses I understood that keeping your feelings inside was wrong, that does not mean I'm kissing and hugging everybody in the street  
I love sending "huggies and kissies" and some people feel uncomfortable when I do this.  But if I like the person I do that.  Because I feel that way.

So... huggies and kisses!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> _The problem with me, and the thing that I don't get, is that 92% or the people in America believe in God. That means only the 8% do that?_ in Canada is fifty/fifty so in not strange fo me at all.



I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to say here, Antonio. Are you trying to tie religion and region in with kissing on the lips?


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right DDT. Most of us have been taught to hide our feelings. And sometimes you are so shy that these theatre courses (or pshycodrama) are very helpful to give you back your ability of being nothing more than NATURAL!!!
> I used to be shy when I was younger, but after some of these courses I understood that keeping your feelings inside was wrong, that does not mean I'm kissing and hugging everybody in the street
> I love sending "huggies and kissies" and some people feel uncomfortable when I do this. But if I like the person I do that. Because I feel that way.
> 
> So... huggies and kisses!!!!


 
Hey Art...

Big kiss to you..

You are right..it depends on if you are shy or not..if you hide your feelings...if you came from a very kissy family..yadda, yadda...
Now personally..I am very shy..  he he he ....
So to me..giving hugs and kisses does not bother me at all..if I like the person..
You can tell the ones that are uncomfortable with this..they stiffen up and  pull away...faster than a get-away car at a bank robbery...
All my amigos in Mexico.... got used to 'lip' kissing VERY quickly  

SMOOOOOCH...
te gato


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> You can tell the ones that are uncomfortable with this..they stiffen up and  pull away...


Or, they give you one of those "one-armed" hugs.    I hate those!


----------



## te gato

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Or, they give you one of those "one-armed" hugs.  I hate those!


 
Exactly!!
or they have that look on their face..like they are getting prepared to go before the firing squad!!
te gato


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> Hey Art...
> 
> Big kiss to you..
> 
> *All my amigos in Mexico.... got used to 'lip' kissing VERY quickly
> * SMOOOOOCH...
> te gato




Well then tg, we can go together to Mexico!!! You and I are kiss-freaks!! uuuhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Or, they give you one of those "one-armed" hugs.    I hate those!




Yes Venusita!! yuck!! if you hug... do it well...if not...don't bother!


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes Venusita!! yuck!! if you hug... do it well...if not...don't bother!


 
OHHHHH..I so agree..either do it or not..!!! If you are going to kiss..then kiss..If you are going to hug..then give a good hug..with emotion..and sometimes you will surprise the person who you have kissed or hugged..and they might LIKE it..and have a better day because of it... 
A whimpy hug is like a whimpy hand shake..

Well then tg, we can go together to Mexico!!! You and I are kiss-freaks!! uuuhhhhh!!!! 

Let me know when you want to go..we will have Mexico kiss converted in no time.... 

te gato


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> OHHHHH..I so agree..either do it or not..!!! If you are going to kiss..then kiss..If you are going to hug..then give a good hug..with emotion..and sometimes you will surprise the person who you have kissed or hugged..and they might LIKE it..and have a better day because of it...
> A whimpy hug is like a whimpy hand shake..
> 
> Well then tg, we can go together to Mexico!!! You and I are kiss-freaks!! uuuhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Let me know when you want to go..we will have Mexico kiss converted in no time....
> 
> te gato




There we go girl!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Perhaps it's time for some of the Mexican foreros to tell us how they feel about the proposed changes to their customs.


----------



## Ulisse

I am not sure to get the point .. 
which is the link between *US faith habits* and *US way of kissing * ???


----------



## kathy_wylie

im 18 and i kiss my mother on the lips sometimes. its something we've been doing since i was tiny. we are very close. it has the same meaning as a kiss on the cheek, but just so happens its on the lips. means i love you. that's all.

im irish by the way


----------



## kathy_wylie

oh its just a piquito 

all my friends do it too with their families.


----------



## Antonio

Hi VenusEnvy,

Yes, but just a little bit. I think thay is habit comes from Europe and because the US is so big, diverse and multicultural, that's why some people not all, do that. For some people has nothing bad and for some people is good and has nothing wrong to do that. So, I think is up to the people if they wanna do that or not. For me, is just simply odd, because I think the only person who is authorized to kiss you on the lips, is your husband or wife; Period. But is just my personal opinion


----------



## roxy_gurl

i have never heard of the issue of kissing on the lips between friends and stuff. but i live in canada and most people dont kiss on the lips if they are just friends or even family unless they are lovers.  a kiss on the cheek is normal, but u dont really see many people kissing on the lips unless the are in love, especially if they are men, even a kiss on the cheek from one man to another would be considered weird. well i hope this helps


----------



## Ulisse

I would suggest a survey ..


*Which is the most 'kissing country' of the world ?*


----------



## lainyn

The most kissy country? But how can one judge! And who would admit it?

Although, somehow they managed to come up with a study detailing which country makes love the most!  (And the answer was France! )


----------



## te gato

roxy_gurl said:
			
		

> i have never heard of the issue of kissing on the lips between friends and stuff. but i live in canada and most people dont kiss on the lips if they are just friends or even family unless they are lovers. a kiss on the cheek is normal, but u dont really see many people kissing on the lips unless the are in love, especially if they are men, even a kiss on the cheek from one man to another would be considered weird. well i hope this helps


 
Hi roxy_gurl;

I live in Canada as well..and I kiss on the lips..my family and my closest friends...that is me though...

I will admit the big slobbery kind are saved for that very special person...mmm..where ever he is?? 

But I do agree that here..to see two men kissing....mmm

te gato


----------



## Artrella

Ulisse said:
			
		

> I would suggest a survey ..
> 
> 
> *Which is the most 'kissing country' of the world ?*





Argentina!!  we kiss everybody and boys kiss boys.. oohh!! not on the lips!!!
We kiss our teachers, our neighbours... the lips is for someone very special, or just special... or maybe someone we want to kiss on their lips because we like them!!


----------



## supercrom

Maybe Artrella is right...
*Argentina* could be the most kissin' country.
Diego A. Maradona *"El Diego"* likes (perhaps enjoys) kissing men (Coppola, Bati') eventhough he is not a hommy.
We peruvians would inmediately think about homosexuality... especially on the lips.

*CROM*


----------



## VenusEnvy

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Diego A. Maradona *"El Diego"* likes (perhaps enjoys) kissing men (Coppola, Bati') even though he is not a hommy.


Sorry Crom, but who are these people, and what is a hommy? (A homo, as in homosexual?)

EDIT: Oh, he's a football player. Sorry, didn't know!   





SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCH TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

This began with a genuine question:


> Hi Group,
> 
> This is a controversial issue, but I don't understand, why people and I mean for people such as relatives and at work, some people not all people, kiss in their lips? For example, between father and son, mother and daughter viceversa and so on. Is another way to say "hello" even if their are married? Why they kiss in their lips instead of their cheek?
> __________________
> Thanks in advance,
> Antonio



And the topic seems to have been exhausted, and then degenerated into   
*chat*.

If someone feels that they have not had an adequate opportunity to offer their information and opinion over the past many days that this thread has been open, 
please send me a PM, and we will try to accomodate you.  

Cuchuflete, Moderator


----------

